# Pictures from our Vacation in Mexico



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Rivieria Maya:










My Favorite tang:


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sad to see that not much of the reef is left. 
Nice pictures though


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Sad to see that not much of the reef is left.
> Nice pictures though


Yeah these were taken just around the resort we stayed at and Akumal (Turtle bay) from what info we got from the locals is that a lot got damaged from Katrina.

However there's nice reefs by cozumel which we didn't venture to.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's all damage from soot being pushed into the water from the local rivers choking the corals. You can see some of the pics where the soot is sitting on top of the corals.

Just saw a documentary on TVO about it.

The local resorts have removed all the mangroves to make the shoreline more "beautiful" but that's what filters out the soot....so basically they're gonna die due to the resorts.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the cave looks aweson, thanks for sharing


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> That's all damage from soot being pushed into the water from the local rivers choking the corals. You can see some of the pics where the soot is sitting on top of the corals.
> 
> Just saw a documentary on TVO about it.
> 
> The local resorts have removed all the mangroves to make the shoreline more "beautiful" but that's what filters out the soot....so basically they're gonna die due to the resorts.


Ya, gotta hate humans now! 

~~~~~~~~~~~

What's the purple corals called?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Squishy sea hare!


----------

